# Winch



## Big Andy (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone ever had any experience with Mile Maker winches.  I got one for xmas and just had it put on.


----------



## Big Black Ford (Sep 17, 2010)

*MileMarker*

I have an 8000 lb set up on a multimount system.It works great hasnt let me down yet. I have pulled my bronco and boat out of a couple hairy situations.


----------



## Barroll (Sep 20, 2010)

Dont use it underwater


----------

